# Automated 32ga Aliens with the daedalus



## KZOR (14/1/18)

One of my subscribers sent me his video of how he makes alien coils using 26ga and 32ga wires.
He came up with a fantastic setup to make the wire for these coils.
Think this will be of great help to all those vapers that enjoy aliens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------

